
How San Quentin Inmates Built a Search Engine for Prison - lowe
https://www.wired.com/story/san-quentin-inmates-jolt-the-last-mile/
======
olskool
I wish more prisons would spend more time developing programs to give people
skills to help when they get out.

------
friendlydude12
Inspiring story. My uncle was in prison for most of my childhood, when he got
out my dad helped train him for a job in IT. It wasn’t easy since the idea of
making money using a skill was so foreign to him. I can’t help but think a
program like this would have ease his transition.

